# Organic Meat,Sharing The Cost



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I was looking for fresh meat to can.I came across 'Florida Fresh Beef 'located at ,4 Arrows Ranch in Citra, Fl.

Good deal for organic beef at $6.00lb dressed.Problem is the cow weighs 600-800 lb.s.
So they have this family deal where they will divide the cow into 8 sections,which will only cost about 500 to 560 each.This gives about 60 or 70 lb.s of meat ,lots of good clean,grain fed fresh meat for canning.
Any famlies here checked into this type of deals?


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep looking, that's pricey. We're paying about $3.50 per lb. Split with another family


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Keep looking, that's pricey. We're paying about $3.50 per lb. Split with another family


 This is Florida.Many things here are more expensive.Also this is organic meat.
But I will continue to look and thanks for advice.
I have visited a couple slaughter houses and stck yards here,I could'nt eat meat for years afterwards.The way they are treated and how unhealthy they looked was horrible.I tried to save one of them a 3 day old bull,it never got its mothers milk so after we spent 400 bucks it died.it could not lift its head so i think I drowned it feeding it with a tube.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I agree with Partdeux, we pay about $4/pound for organic beef when we split a steer with another family. Things are expensive everywhere now. Hyperinflation is coming. Even so, I would ask around to see if you can get a better price.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't go near a slaughter house, ostrich approach is much better.

We found a local farmer who for a small deposit raises the cattle, then we pay $1.50 on the hoof and then $0.44 for processing. As soon as we get this beef, we are going to start another one.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

kejmack said:


> I agree with Partdeux, we pay about $4/pound for organic beef when we split a steer with another family. Things are expensive everywhere now. Hyperinflation is coming. Even so, I would ask around to see if you can get a better price.


 I will keep looking for sure,this is the first one I found. I have a fit with this system,can't visit most sites for long.Now that this one upgraded I have to go back and forth to read ,Not complaining of course its my lack of ability to do better. 
This site I could read about the product.
Thanks for info.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

partdeux said:


> I wouldn't go near a slaughter house, ostrich approach is much better.
> 
> We found a local farmer who for a small deposit raises the cattle, then we pay $1.50 on the hoof and then $0.44 for processing. As soon as we get this beef, we are going to start another one.


 LOL,very wise not to visit one. But then again it showed me what we had been eating .
i wish we could find a farmer who did this.Most want you to buy the whole cow.We would have to save to buy 1/8 of the cow much less the whole one.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Fully organic:

Dang, y'all pay a lot. Last year, I paid about $2.24 per pound hanging weight, cut, wrapped and frozen. This is on a Belted Galloway which is seriously premium beef (world population is about 10,000).
Belted Galloway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have a full cow on order (another Galloway), to be slaughtered in the next couple weeks. I'm guessing $2 per pound + .35 for processing and freezing.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

bczoom said:


> Fully organic:
> 
> Dang, y'all pay a lot. Last year, I paid about $2.24 per pound hanging weight, cut, wrapped and frozen. This is on a Belted Galloway which is seriously premium beef (world population is about 10,000).
> Belted Galloway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


 Well that is according to how big the cow is . If you pay for a 600 or 700 lb.cow that can add up .We can't afford the whole cow.Not to speak of trying to can one! I'm new at canning,and have a small fridge freezer.We'r learnign lots of things at once now.Dehydratig,canning and gardening on a large scale.


----------

